# Holiday Weekend is comming where is everyone going?



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

With this being a 3 day weekend for most I was curious where everyone was headed out to now that summer is finally here? I am leaving the boat home and taking 4 atv's down to marysville. I am bringing my fishing stuff and planning on riding to some of the higher lake area's and doing some bank fishing. I might make it down to the O.C. and Piute depending on what the group wants to do. So what are your plans for the weekend?


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Wife's got me working on the cabin just past Duck Creek, but will try to break away a couple of times to fish, this will be two weekends in a row so next weekend it is off to Lake Powell. 8)


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Workin at the track Friday, Saturday, Monday with an all day tournament on Sunday.... I'm not headed anywhere.  Oh well, I took three days off next week for the inlaws coming to town so I might try to steal a weekday to go fishing somewhere.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Sunday will be a family day trip to the Gorge. We're meeting someone with a nice boat at Sheep Creek in the AM and fishing until it's time to leave. 

There are handfuls of other spots I'd like to hit right now, but a chance to hit the Gorge with a nice boat and downriggers, etc is too good to pass up.

Good luck to everyone else. Cheers to small crowds, courteous boaters, and happy fishing.


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

Loah, be sure to check out Sheep Creek in the first couple of bends above where it empties into the reservoir. THere should be some big rainbows in there spawning that will offer some great sight fishing with the long rod.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

I'll be back at Willard on Friday and Saturday.
The rest of the long weekend will be tied up doing hunnydos.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

The plan is to try and dig up some worms tonight to use to catch carp out of the Jordan so that I can use for catfish bait! If all else fails I will try and head up to east canyon and see what I can catch up 'ere! As long as I get out and fish somewhere and relax I'll be happy!


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

The "GORGE". I'll be lookin for those window stickers......8)


----------



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

I'll be doing yardwork and homework. Need to get some sprinklers fixed, study for my Pharm quiz and finish a paper for english. I took a long weekend two weeks ago. Went to Red creek with some family, did some fishing, atv and horse riding. That will have to hold me until july when my schedule will open up a little.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

Island Park...ATV riding and fishing!


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Headed down near Escalante to see if we can rustle up some rabbits. Fam has a reunion planned for the 4th of July at Fishlake, so I'll get my fish on then.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

> where is everyone going?


Nowhere's.... -O,-


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

Henrys LAke and Island Park area doin some major fishing! WOOOHOOO! Tomorrow cant get over soon enough! 8)


----------



## MarkM (Sep 7, 2007)

Heading down Saturday morning with my wife and daughter to Scofield for the weekend. Going to be the first trip of the year in our little fisihng boat. Last year we got snowed on at Scofield over Memorial day so hopefully this year will be better weather although the forcast says we could get some rain.

Mark


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

newton for my first tigermuskie


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

torowy said:


> newton for my first tigermuskie


I was up there working yesterday... you could see them muskies all over the shoreline, good luck!


----------

